# Rethinking protein powder



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Rethinking protein powder Supplements are touted by their makers, especially for muscle-maxing weightlifters. But who really needs how much — if any? When it comes to misguided efforts of average people wishing to pack on muscle, protein supplements are way up there. A 2004 study of exercisers at a Long Island commercial gym that was [...]

*Read More...*


----------

